

Installing Node.js On Ubuntu Screencast Tutorial - nodenode
http://nodenode.com/post/1197688151/installing-node-js-on-ubuntu-screencast-tutorial

======
drdaeman
> 6\. Install it: sudo make install

Guys, this is Ubuntu, not Slackware. Please, if you don't know about
dh_make/debuild or too lazy to use them, at least use checkinstall.

~~~
simonw
I don't know about those things. Got a link to some good documentation on
them?

~~~
joevandyk
sudo apt-get install -y checkinstall

Then in root of project:

./configure && make && sudo checkinstall

------
jerome_etienne
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jerome-etienne/neoip && sudo apt-get update &&
sudo apt-get install nodejs

will install it too. i maintain a ppa for current ubuntu of nodejs to ease
installation. [http://blog.jetienne.com/2010/08/how-to-install-nodejs-on-
ub...](http://blog.jetienne.com/2010/08/how-to-install-nodejs-on-ubuntu.html)

~~~
sgentle
I have done this and it worked excellently. I notice there are lots of
references to your ppa around but few thank-you notes, so thank you!

------
jhuckestein
The more difficult question is how to install node as an unprivileged user?
Here's how

wget <http://nodejs.org/dist/node-v0.2.2.tar.gz> && tar xzf node-v0.2.2.tar.gz
&& cd node-v0.2.2 && export PREFIX=~/opt && ./configure && make && make
install && echo 'export PATH=~/opt/bin:${PATH}' >> ~/.bashrc;

Otherwise any npm package will be able to rm -r you.

~~~
ashish01
I totally agree. npm will keep screaming if you run it as root and for a good
reason. Don't run third party modules as root. This article describes the
process in more detail

[http://increaseyourgeek.wordpress.com/2010/08/18/install-
nod...](http://increaseyourgeek.wordpress.com/2010/08/18/install-node-js-
without-using-sudo/)

